# Big lump on Oliver's chest



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

I noticed on Oliver's chest, maybe where the sternum is supposed to be, there is a hard kind of point lump there. I'd say it's just a little smaller than a golf ball. I felt Delia, my other cats chest and she didn't have it. Does anyone elses cat have this?? Maybe it's just a fluid filled cyst but it almost feels like a bone is poking out??

He acts fine and is his usual self but I'm still going to call the vet to see if this is normal. Could everyone please feel their larger cats (Oliver is a big cat) chest and see if they have it? 

Oh and it's more to the left side and not directly in the middle...


----------



## jonsgirl (Nov 7, 2003)

Weird I never noticed that, Stix has it. It feels like bone to me. He is about 11 lbs. Kota does not have it, she is about 7lbs.


EDIT: After bothering Kota some more, I did feel an area like that on her chest but its way less pointy than Stix's. Hers feels more round and when she stands it is hard to find. I googled a cat skeleton picture and their breastbone looks very pointy. Maybe that's what it is.


----------



## debo (Jul 25, 2005)

I just did a post on this the other day, thinking Jack our cat had a hernia. 


He is fine thank goodness! You can read about this lump here:


http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t ... highlight=


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Thanks for the advice everyone! Debo, I read your post. Sounds like what Oliver has. Just to be sure, I think I'll swing him by the vet when I can find the time and just make sure the vet says it's normal too. I wonder if it ever goes back in or if it protrudes forever? :?


----------



## debo (Jul 25, 2005)

Good idea about taking him to the vet, just to be sure. Hope that's all it is!


----------

